# Tabby mountain land grab



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone who cares or recreates about the wasatch unit specifically the current creek area, should pay close attention about the potential sale of Tabby mountain. 
This mountain range is critical for wintering elk,moose,deer,Turkey bear,cougar etc.or recreating in general

If sold to the highest bidder. the public will lose thousands of acres of crucial public property that will be deemed private.

https://trustlands.utah.gov/land-sale-auctions/tabby-mountain

You would think the RMEF and other organizations would step it up to stop this from happening. 
Perfect chance for SFW to spend all that expo$$$$$$$$$ money for what is right. 
Please share


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

https://www.sltrib.com/news/environment/2019/03/06/utahs-grand-plan-preserve/


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

how much of WASATCH EAST would be thrown in on that deal? the map makes it look like Current creek is right in the middle of it? We deer hunt Wasatch East and would hate to have the entire middle chunk gone and then all the guys who hunt in that area would prob spread out into the other areas. I was not able to zoom on that map to see what the actual area covers.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

NE of current creek i see now -O,-


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The current creek area would be highly affected.no winter range possible ski resort land locked cwmu . It's a bad worst case scenario for anyone who hunts the current crek, red creek area


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm as anti land grab as they come, but to be fair to the state, they were trying to do the right thing here. They wanted to buy the land and set it aside as a WMA or other designated wildland for hunting and recreation. However, the SITLA bylaws require a competitive bidding process for a land sale, which may not go the States way. 

It may just be best to leave the tract as currently designated SITLA land.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This basically runs as far west to Red Creek Mtn then south and east to Raspberry Knoll, then east to Tabby Mtn. Currant Creek is not inside the area in question. 

Coleman basin looks like part of the area affected and that place east to Reid ranch winters a lot of wildlife.

It's a huge land mass. What's the purpose of the sale? Do we have any lottery winners here that can bid on it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I'm as anti land grab as they come, but to be fair to the state, they were trying to do the right thing here. They wanted to buy the land and set it aside as a WMA or other designated wildland for hunting and recreation. However, the SITLA bylaws require a competitive bidding process for a land sale, which may not go the States way.
> 
> It may just be best to leave the tract as currently designated SITLA land.


State could win that... by allowing tax breaks if the sale goes to the state for public use.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

SITLA is not a land conservation organization, they are a money raising organization for the school trust fund. Their only directive is to get the most amount...in cash!...they can for that fund. The bylaws are founded on the capitalist concept of top profit at any any cost...the more you make, the better it is. They actually can not give anyone, including other state departments like the DWR any breaks or deals, if they get out bid by a buck...so be it.
Kiss that land good bye...oh, Madhunter, there are lots and lots of people and corporation out there that can and will make that purchase from petty cash.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I first heard about this when I saw this petition:
https://www.change.org/p/gary-herbert-save-tabby-mountain
DWR should buy this and add to the rest of the management area...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Makes me sick. Ain't got nothing good to say. Sale has been temporarily suspended. Can only hope DWR eventually aquires it and set's it aside as a WMA.




STILA selling land though, is just the tip of the iceberg. Once they run out of their allotment of land they got from the federal government back from when Utah became a state, they'll be gunning for BLM and NFS land. If the state ever acquires management rights to our public lands, they'll eventually sell most of it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

hazmat said:


> Perfect chance for SFW to spend all that expo$$$$$$$$$ money for what is right.
> Please share


Haha yeah, I will sit here and hold my breath with you.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> SITLA is not a land conservation organization, they are a money raising organization for the school trust fund. Their only directive is to get the most amount...in cash!...they can for that fund. The bylaws are founded on the capitalist concept of top profit at any any cost...the more you make, the better it is. They actually can not give anyone, including other state departments like the DWR any breaks or deals, if they get out bid by a buck...so be it.
> Kiss that land good bye...oh, Madhunter, there are lots and lots of people and corporation out there that can and will make that purchase from petty cash.


This.

Like it or not, SITLA will sell all of their land parcels at some point in the name of our schools.

Personally, I'm sick of hearing about schools and education but that's a political rant and round here....we don't do politics!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> This basically runs as far west to Red Creek Mtn then south and east to Raspberry Knoll, then east to Tabby Mtn. Currant Creek is not inside the area in question.
> 
> Coleman basin looks like part of the area affected and that place east to Reid ranch winters a lot of wildlife.
> 
> It's a huge land mass. What's the purpose of the sale? Do we have any lottery winners here that can bid on it?


No current creek is not inside the questioned area. But the animals that call current creek home will be highly affected. You also would be piling that many more recreationalist into current creek,if sold to a greedy person that wants to landlock it or turn it into a ski resort


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

KineKilla said:


> This.
> 
> Like it or not, SITLA will sell all of their land parcels at some point in the name of our schools.
> 
> Personally, I'm sick of hearing about schools and education but that's a political rant and round here....we don't do politics!


Irony is at 54 I now see Social Security and Medicare in my horizon. Need more kids to make more money to take care of me during my old age.

Would really like to see the state acquire this chunk of habitat and make it public lands.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

MadHunter said:


> Currant Creek is not inside the area in question.


+1 for spelling Currant Creek correctly.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

OriginalOscar said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > This.
> ...


Would be best case imo


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> This.
> .......
> Personally, I'm sick of hearing about schools and education but that's a political rant and round here....we don't do politics!


Because hunting does not involve politics! Did you mean partisan politics?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > This.
> ...


I meant politics of any sort. If I'm not mistaken this forum and it's admins do not take kindly to political or politically divisive threads and/or posts.

Thought I remembered something to that effect.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was told that the Ute Indian Tribe was a potential bidder. That would be a huge loss for Utah.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

any news on this lately ?


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Perfect chance for SFW to spend all that expo$$$$$$$$$ money for what is right.
> Please share


SFW loves the idea of a sale ... to private individuals.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

BradN said:


> SFW loves the idea of a sale ... to private individuals.


Where did you see that position stated?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> Where did you see that position stated?


Hey, don't question a good rumor.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I herd that the Ute tribe was going to purchase it and then put a casino on it.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

OriginalOscar said:


> Where did you see that position stated?


You an SFW supporter? You jumped on that like Jihadis on goats.

If you must know.....Johnny's brother's sister in law's parents heard from this guy at the gas station that knows a friend of a relative of the guy that delivered some signage to the expo; and he overheard this being discussed by some important looking guys in one of the halls. So it's obviously true. Do you deny it or doubt it?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

IF SFW gets their hands on this kiss it goodbye. Private hunts left and right


----------

